# where to fish??



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

i just arrived in davenport florida near orlando for a holiday visit with my grandparents. i'm looking for any information whatsoever about where to fish and how to do it. i fish the north carolina coast regularly but have never fished this area. if anyone can tell me a good place to go and what to try for within 2 hours travelling distance that would be great. are the drum around down here? spanish? anything!!!!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

is there any good fishing in the tampa area or am i better off going to the ocean?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

*Flip A Coin*

I guess you made it . I still vote Gulf .

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5874&highlight=davenport
Past Posts
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=6202&highlight=West+Coast

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=4125&highlight=West+Coast

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3405&highlight=West+Coast

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2454&highlight=West+Coast

East Coast oiulook for today :
Saltwater: Northeast winds are forecast at 20 knots and likely will blow out the surf, Atlantic and open areas of the Indian River Lagoon system. Early-morning anglers might find morning conditions decent enough to target pompano and bluefish in the surf. Most of the pompano recently have been found between Cocoa Beach and Satellite Beach and adjacent to Sebastian Inlet. Bluefish are scattered and don't care if the water is clean or dirty. Target them with spoons, jigs and cut finger mullet. Port Canaveral and Sebastian Inlet also are good areas to avoid strong northerly winds. Bluefish, Spanish mackerel and pompano are being found at Canaveral. Blues and mackerel are roaming along the main channel and around the mouth. Pompano usually are holding inside turning basins. The mouth of the Trident Basin is another hot spot for pompano. Anglers are reminded that the Trident Basin is off limits to boat traffic, and anglers will need to stay outside the restricted area. At Sebastian, some sheepshead, black drum, bluefish and occasional flounder are being found. When weather conditions permit, drum are being taken along the ocean side of the north jetty. Sheepshead are holding close to structures throughout the inlet. Blues are roaming the main channel. Flounder are scattered on the bottom. 
http://ccs.flatoday.com/fe/Outdoors/fishingforecast.htm

West Coast
Daily fishing report
By DAVE WALKER, Times Correspondent
Published December 21, 2003

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

As water temperatures drop, fish in Tampa Bay are settling into winter patterns. 

Recent cold fronts have been stronger than usual this time of year. If the fronts spread out a little we'll get consecutive days of good weather, instead of a few hours.

Redfish can tolerate the cold and continue to feed through the winter. Live shrimp or soft-plastic jigs worked slowly can yield nice fish. Reds tend to bunch up this time of year, and if you find the right spots, numerous fish can be caught as long as boat noise is eliminated.

Look for reds in residential canals and around docks or close to oyster mounds adjacent to deep water. On a recent trip we caught 18 reds holding near a clump of oysters no bigger than a small car. 

Spotted sea trout are out of season until January, so if you find a good batch of specks it's not a bad idea to bend down the barbs on hooks, making release much easier. Usually a small shake releases these fish unharmed.

Trout are more delicate than other species, and it's a good idea not to handle fish out of season. If trout must be handled use a wet hand, not a rag. 

Ultra-light equipment for trout is best. Light gear yields more strikes and is an absolute blast to use. Very subtle hits can be detected, and the fight obviously beats that of heavier equipment.

Colder Weather Fishing Strategies 
http://home.cfl.rr.com/floridafishing/winter.htm

Other Gulf forcasts
http://www.sptimes.com/2003/12/21/Sports/Daily_fishing_report.shtml

http://outdoors.tbo.com/outdoors/fishreport.htm

Fishing 4cast
http://www.floridasportsman.com/4cast/

Good info
http://capmel.com/

Pier/Bridge/Bank/Wade fishin’ sites
http://www.sportfishingflorida.net/Bridge Pier/bridge_wade_pier.htm


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

wow thanks for all the great info and links. it looks like the hot bait is shrimp. i have some doa shrimp lures and plastic grubs etc. with me along w/ some bottom rigs and other terminal tackle. will i need to try to get some bait or will artificial be fine? do stingsilvers work for spanish down here? thanks again for the information.


----------



## wtf.over (Oct 7, 2003)

I would just check in with the local bait/tackle shop when you get to where you are going to fish - however, if you do end up using soft artificials, the DOA shrimp have been working good for me here on the east coast. I have had better luck using Exude Slugs (Saltwater XT) in all areas except the surf.

I'm not personally familiar with Stingsilvers, but if it's shiny and moves Bluefish will likely hit it.


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

awesome, i have plenty of shiny metal to throw for blues. stingsilvers plus some hopkins spoons. where is the best place on the east coast to go that is reasonably (1 to 2 hours) from orlando? i've heard good stuff about sebastian inlet? how far am i looking at for that?


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

From Orlando to Melbourne is 66 miles.
The Inlet is a bit farther south of Melbourne out on the barrier island .
Lets use Cape Canaveral as your center point east of Orlando .
You could fish north or south of that point .

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=3957&highlight=East+Coast

Good link to Central Florida East Coast Fishing. Tides , Reports , How to .
http://home.cfl.rr.com/floridafishing/main.htm 

http://www.dto.com/swfishing/plan/bodies.jsp?state=fl









http://www.flausa.com/interests/beaches/cocoabeaches.php










South
http://www.flausa.com/interests/beaches/ftpierceStuartbeaches.php









North
http://www.flausa.com/interests/bea...tian Florida
[url]http://www.sebastianfl.com/










How to Fish Sabastian Inlet
http://www.floridatoday.com/sections/recreation/sebastian.htm
If you go to the Inlet there are two bait shops right before you get there .

SURF FISHING AT CANAVERAL NATIONAL SEASHORE
(PLAYALINDA BEACH)
http://abouttitusville.com/outdoors/fishing/surffishing.html

Pick a spot hold your rod or put a sand spike in the sand and have a great time .

Sure hope it helps .


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

thanks for the advice and tips. i tried st. pete beach today on the pier. i ended up w/ one 1.5 lb black drum and 4 whiting about 1 lb each. it made a great dinner. a man beside me caught about a 4 or 5 lb redfish and 2 nice sheepshead. all of this was caught on shrimp. i caught some sea catfish too but i was told they werent any good to eat. not a bad day all together. thanks for the guidance.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Glad to hear you had some success . And you can eat those sailcats if thats what they were but only if your starvin . 

Have a Great Holiday


----------

